# Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2012)

*Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern


----------



## butter_milch (1. Juli 2012)

*Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



> Raff ist stolz auf sein neuestes Fundstück: 15 Euro für 32 GiByte  Flashspeicher in Stick-Form. *Laut seiner Aussage merkt man bei der  Kopiergeschwindigkeit jeden Euro, den er nicht ausgegeben hat.* Die  3dfx-Tasse befindet sich für den besseren Größenvergleich im Bild - und  nur deswegen. Wie immer.



Made my Day!


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

In dieser Bildergalerie sind eindeutig zu wenige 3dfx-Tassen zu sehen


----------



## Löschzwerg (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ah ha, was sehe ich denn da auf Bild 12, einen Fujitsu Desktop PC, der könnte mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit aus Augsburg kommen  Aber der Monitor (Fujitsu *Siemens*) geht mal garnicht  Soll ich euch einen Aufkleber (goldener Fujitsu Schriftzug) zuschicken um dieses Fujitsu Siemens zu überkleben?


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich hatte auch mal den Spaceloop USB Stick als 8 GB Variante, die Geschwindigkeit ist echt unterirdisch 

ich meine mich erinnern zu können dass meiner 4,5mb/sec beim schreiben erreicht hat


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal den Spaceloop USB Stick als 8 GB Variante, die Geschwindigkeit ist echt unterirdisch
> 
> ich meine mich erinnern zu können dass meiner 4,5mb/sec beim schreiben erreicht hat



Ganz so schlimm ist's bei meinem nicht, aber auf bis zu 15 MB/s ist er schon gefallen (sonst 20-25 MB/s). Bei winzigen Dateien gibt's noch Potenzial nach unten. Lesen geht immer etwas schneller. Dennoch: Als günstige "Dateischubse" von einem Rechner auf einen anderen, von einer Demo bis hin zu mehreren Grafikmods, ist die Stick-Größe ideal und der Preis fair.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

In Bild 2 hätte es auch das Buch " Rentenreform leicht erklärt " sein können . Zu Bild 6, da hätte man auch Rechnungen mit Böllern ausmerzen können, auch hatte der Briefkasten danach auch mehr Stauraum. An der Tür bei bei Bild 7 fehlt das Schild " Füttern und Necken verboten ". Bei Bild 9 gilt wohl das Sprichwort: Aus den Augen aus den Sinn in die nächste Kammer rin


----------



## 10203040 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich will die Corsair.


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Gibts den Test zu USB 3.0-HDDs in der Ausgabe 09/12?


----------



## Schiassomat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

OMG, X6 gegen FX und beide @4Ghz.

Der arme Bulldozer


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Das soll kein "simpler" 4-GHz-Test werden, sondern jeweils bestmöglich ausgereizt (NB-Takt, Timings, etc.). Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, dass der FX im Mittel hinter seinem Vorgänger kleben bleibt ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Mich erstaunt es, dass noch keiner sich am Bild 10 versucht hat!
Ich mein (wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab) 40 CPUs könnte man doch noch hinbekommen!


----------



## Gurkensalat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich hab den USB Stick als 8GB weils den mal irgendwo günstig rumliegen gab  soo schlecht ist der garnicht hab da ein Backup von meiner Musik drauf, also bei ner neuinstallation immer in paar GB davon kopieren


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Sieht ja mal wieder traumhaft bei euch aus. Ich hatte einiges zu schmunzeln 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das soll kein "simpler" 4-GHz-Test werden, sondern jeweils bestmöglich ausgereizt (NB-Takt, Timings, etc.). Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, dass der FX im Mittel hinter seinem Vorgänger kleben bleibt ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 

Ich hoffe das die Leistungsaufnahme auch mit erfasst wird


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Mal schauen, wie das letztendlich aussieht. Nicht zu aufwendig, ist eine private Geschichte aus rein nerdigem Interesse.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich teile dein nerdiges Interesse, leider aber nicht die Möglichkeiten die Nerdigkeit auszuleben. Daher nur ne Bitte


----------



## Schiassomat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Jaaaaaaaaaa Nerd rules


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die Leistungsaufnahme auch mit erfasst wird


 
Ja, wenigstens eine Disziplin, wo der Bulldozer deutlich "vorne" liegt


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Aber nur wenn man es grafisch so darstellt


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

geiles mainboards


----------



## Don_Dan (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



> Mit besten Grüßen von Corsair: Stefan erhielt diese Woche aus heiterem  Himmel ein 16-GiByte-Kit Corsair Dominator. Es gibt durchaus schlimmere  Dinge, die man in der Briefkasten finden kann. Rechnungen etwa. Oder  Böller. Oder ...



Die GTX8 sind aber nur ein 4x2GB Kit! 

Ich bin auf den Test gespannt, in den Reviews anderer Seiten konnte das Kit nicht so recht überzeugen.


----------



## steveO (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich will das MoBo =O !!!  ...  das ist so was von maximus   ^^ !


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Don_Dan schrieb:


> Die GTX8 sind aber nur ein 4x2GB Kit!


 
Nach aufwändiger Recherche kann ich sagen: Du hast mich erwischt!


----------



## Don_Dan (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich hoffe nur ich habe dich damit nicht schon am frühen Morgen zu nervenaufreibender Googlelei gezwungen. 

Damit hast du aber eigentlich auch schon eine der Schwächen des Kits angesprochen. Für ein absolutes High-End-Kit, was die GTX-Serie eigentlich sein soll, hat das Kit zum einen eine zu geringe Kapazität, und die Spezifikation könnte auch etwas besser sein.


----------



## BikeRider (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das soll kein "simpler" 4-GHz-Test werden, sondern jeweils bestmöglich ausgereizt (NB-Takt, Timings, etc.). Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, dass der FX im Mittel hinter seinem Vorgänger kleben bleibt ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


  Ich freue mich schon auf diesen Te st.
Ich hoffe, es ist mein 1090T auch vertreten.


----------



## The_Trasher (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Billiger Speicher, teure Mainboards, schräge USB-Sticks und ein leerer Glaskasten - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich hab auch den USB Stick von Spaceloop/On Memory im 32 GB Format ( XL ). Nutze ich als Datengrab für meine Musiksammlung wenn ich auf Tour gehe. 
Leider kommt da oft etwas dazu, folglich werd ich mir einen neuen holen


----------

